# ADEC 18-year old student visa sponsor



## mindol3863 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello, I am a year 12 student at one of the British schools in Abu Dhabi.
Could you please advise me with the below.
My family has to leave Abu Dhabi in June or July (go back to South Korea) as my father will be working in South Korea. But, I want to finish my IB Diploma at my current school. The problem is the student visa as my current sponsor is my father and it will be expired when he leaves UAE. 
My plan is to live in Abu Dhabi alone in a one-bed room or a room in a villa until I finish IB.
My DOB is 3/Apr/1998 which means I’m turning 19 next week and I will be 20 when I graduate my school and I heard that ADEC sponsors (student visa) the students over 18 or above. 
In last May I also paid 5000 dhs deposit to the visa centre as I am 18 and they said that I will get it back when I leave UAE.

So, how do I get the student visa sponsorship from ADEC? 
Do I have to get it before I turn 19?
Is it also applied to the ‘high school students living alone’?
How much does it cost?
Do I have to renew it every year?
Can I get the money back when I leave UAE even if the sponsor has changed?

Thank you very much


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Your situation is not very common so you are unlikely to get responses on the forum. 

Can your school not assist you?


----------

